
Node v7.10.0 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.10.0/
======
nikolay

      Notable Changes
      
      * crypto: add randomFill and randomFillSync
      * meta: Added new collaborators
      * process: fix crash when Promise rejection is a Symbol
      * url: make WHATWG URL more spec compliant
      * v8:
        - fix stack overflow in recursive method
        - fix build errors with g++ 7

------
jamescostian
For those wondering why there isn't a Node v8.0.0 yet:

> We want to give ourselves the option to ship the Node.js 8.x release line
> with the TurboFan + Ignition pipeline, which will become the default in V8
> 5.9. This would allow our next LTS release line to run on a more modern
> compiler + jit pipeline, making backporting easier and giving us a longer
> support contract from the V8 team.

From [https://medium.com/the-node-js-collection/node-
js-8-0-0-has-...](https://medium.com/the-node-js-collection/node-js-8-0-0-has-
been-delayed-and-will-ship-on-or-around-may-30th-cd38ba96980d)

